

An Experiment in Personal Hygiene - ferrari8608
https://medium.com/@ferrari8608/an-experiment-in-personal-hygiene-7f4c17fab19b

======
ferrari8608
I'm interested in how fellow Hackers here have hacked personal hygiene. I
honestly haven't put much thought into it in years, but I'm in my mid 20's
now. 30 is just around the corner, and I would like to start living healthier.
If you live the way I've proposed, I'm very curious to know about it.

